# Gender?



## thesearentquail (Jun 23, 2021)

Two reds and two australorps. Have a suspicion one of the reds is a cockerel but I am not quite sure. Any input? My guess is they are about 7-8 weeks. Also, one aus goes absolutely haywire when picked up. Any experiences to make it warm up are appreciated - only picked up in evening a few times when acclimating from brooder to coop.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

They all look like pullets to me. Nice small pale combs. @AndGravy come take a looksy.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And count on the one to always be like that. I had two Hamburg sisters. One was a dream to pick up. The other, it was the first time I ever touched her every time and was a fight catching her. The crazy sister lived to nine years old. She never changed. Her nice sister to ten.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Was just about to say some birds never get over being handled and just despise it! I don’t have any help on sexing them, just to say to keep working with the others in front of the crazy one, so she can see it’s not a horrid experience for everyone- if that doesn’t help then probably not much will. Patience is key, but it still might not make much difference. You can give them treats for coming up to you, maybe even in your lap, bribe them to spend time walking on you etc. Doesn’t help with handling really, but might get it more comfortable near you anyway.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Grub worms as treats, you can accomplish about any kind of training with them.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> Grub worms as treats, you can accomplish about any kind of training with them.


Yep, and you can create spoiled little monsters like my quail.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

You would not be able to tell at this young age . They look younger than 7 to 8 weeks, If they are 7 or 8 weeks then I guess mine are probably 11 weeks cause mine aren't even close to that size I thought mine were always like 7 weeks.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yep, and you can create spoiled little monsters like my quail.


But they are your little monsters!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, they are. I wouldn't have them any other way.


----------



## AndGravy (May 29, 2021)

ChickenBiscuts said:


> They all look like pullets to me. Nice small pale combs. @AndGravy come take a looksy.


I agree so far. These chicks aren't 7-8 weeks though. They're more like 4 weeks. 

If any start to get big red combs/wattles in the next few weeks, they're cockerels. Otherwise they look like pullets right now.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

AndGravy said:


> I agree so far. These chicks aren't 7-8 weeks though. They're more like 4 weeks.
> 
> If any start to get big red combs/wattles in the next few weeks, they're cockerels. Otherwise they look like pullets right now.


Agreed! X2. I also think they are somewhere around 4 weeks.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Where did you get these chicks? I can't agree with you on them being 7-8 weeks old?😬 .. they are more like 4..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals45 said:


> Where did you get these chicks? I can't agree with you on them being 7-8 weeks old?😬 .. they are more like 4..


They're fully feathered. I'd go with the older age. 

But I raised Silkies. It's hard to tell when they're full featherd.


----------

